# Now I know why handlebars are shaped the way they are... ;-)



## johan willaert (Feb 14, 2019)

Came across this picture on Facebook... GettyImages...

Don't know the brand of the bike, doesn't look like a standard G519 but the USA marking on the front fender is intriguing....


----------



## Whitey1736 (Feb 14, 2019)

Was that a standard accessory for the bike during the war or field modification? I don't see it listed on your site next to the morrow wrench etc.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 14, 2019)

Looks like a Schwinn, but I will defer to the experts.  @markivpedalpusher @cyclingday


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 14, 2019)

Looks like a B6 with that fender light and the springer fork legs. Also, that's not a vintage picture IMO. Those houses in the background are today's style, not the 40's or 50's.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Feb 15, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like a B6 with that fender light and the springer fork legs. Also, that's not a vintage picture IMO. Those houses in the background are today's style, not the 40's or 50's.




Looks like a modern parking lot with the crack filler behind the rear tire too....not that I know if they did it the exact way back in the day or not though.


----------

